
Evolution of Multicellular Computing: Parallels with Multicellular Life (2009) [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.evolutionofcomputing.org/Birmingham09Seminar.pdf
======
gambler
No mention of Alan Kay, who used cell metaphor for computing for several
decades and used it in programming talks/presentations dating to at least to
mid-80s?

